# vinyl flooring grout problem



## ch1pper (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of selling our home and just put down vinyl tile on bathroom floor but spaced tiles 1/4 inch apart.  After reading the vinyl tile grout container, it is for spaces 1/16" - 1/8".  Now I have 3 questions: 1) If I apply the vinyl tile grout as is (1/4 spacing), will the grout crack? (I'm assuming so as the product says for spaces up to 1/8 only)  2) Could I apply sanded (isomeric) caulk in the grout line instead?  What problems can I run into if I use the sanded calk?  3) Is there a vinyl flooring grout to apply in 1/4" spacing?


----------



## ch1pper (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw that I can apply an acrylic-based grout to 1/4" spaces.  Does anyone know if Precision Components Pre-mixed grout is acrylic-based?


----------



## joecaption (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd never have spaced any type of vinyl flooring. It's just to shallow a space to hold the grout.
I've seen the tiles Lowes sell that "can" be grouted but where I've seen them is on customers floors that all the grouts cracked.
Vinyl over the years tends to shrink a small amount, plus the wood under it flexes,  expands and contracts.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 30, 2011)

Grouted vinyl tile should be considered a very temporary floor covering.


----------



## isola96 (Oct 30, 2011)

samfloor said:
			
		

> Grouted vinyl tile should be considered a very temporary floor covering.



Just about the same as P&S 50/50 weather is holds for long time or not.

Sent from my iPhone iOS5


----------



## Rusty (Oct 31, 2011)

isola96 said:


> Just about the same as P&S 50/50 weather is holds for long time or not.
> 
> iOS5



Exactly right.


----------

